# Epoxy Bar Top Arm Rest Drip Marks (help)



## chrislfc11 (May 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

I built my home bar and just put down a layer of Epoxy on the Bar Top and the arm rail/arm rest. The top has come out great.... but the Arm rest is complete with drips.

Since the arm rest is slopped, as we poured the epoxy it ran down and we would keep moving it up and try to even it out. After 24hrs all of the arm rest has drip marks. We put a little more epoxy on the arm rest to try and even it out and the drip marks got a little smaller but are still visible. 


Does anyone have any suggestions on how I even this out?
I will take some pictures tonight of how it looks so you can see. 

Here are a few pictures of my bar so you can at least see what I am talking about for the arm rest and how it slopes.

Again I will post pics of the arm rest with all the drip marks this evening when i get home. 


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Are the runs on the bottom of the arm rests? Can you post a pic of where the runs are?

EDIT: Nevermind, I will wait for the pics.


----------



## chrislfc11 (May 19, 2015)

hahaha yea i will this evening. 

Basically the runs are all the way down the armrest... and then obviously the drips at the bottom too. he bottom im not too concerned with as i can take a razor blade and cut them off. Its the arm rest part that needs to be fixed. Looks bad.

But you will see when i get home. Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only thing you can do with runs no matter what the finish is sand it level and put another coat on. Sometimes more than one coat. If a stain was used you especially want to be sure not to sand through to the wood.


----------



## chrislfc11 (May 19, 2015)

Here is a pic of the arm rest, it's actually alot better than it looked last night after put on a second coat. The other pics are not uploading correctly. I'll try again I a sec.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That even hurts to look at. You will have to sand the ridges off and apply more coats with a brush. Just brush it as thin as you can. My guess is it will take four to six coats sanding between coats to get that smoothed out. You might use a sanding sponge similar to this one. It will tend to sand the high places more.


----------



## chrislfc11 (May 19, 2015)

Yeah its pretty rough to look at. 

What grit sand paper do you suggest starting and finishing with? Wet sand?
If I ever get it all smooth, will it buff out to be shiny again? What sort of buffing compound do you suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yikes!*

That''s a nasty project and I don't know of an easy way to fix it.

I would make some contoured sanding blocks of hard foam or wood to match the inside and outside radius in the armrest. There is no power tool I am aware of that will that that shape without gouging out the surrounding area, so you are confined to hand sanding.

I would start with a 40 or 50 grit and work up through 80, to 100 and then 150. I would make another patch of epoxy and apply it with a roller, not a brush. as a final coat. 
Some tips here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQrRVUarzPc

and here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D09mhf1eXPQ


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

It would be a headache to sand those runs out, especially since its an epoxy. 

It would be just as easy to strip and re do them.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

chrislfc11 said:


> Yeah its pretty rough to look at.
> 
> What grit sand paper do you suggest starting and finishing with? Wet sand?
> If I ever get it all smooth, will it buff out to be shiny again? What sort of buffing compound do you suggest?
> ...


I think if you are patient it's fixable. What you will have to be careful of is sanding through the finish. You will need to be aggressive with it but cautious too. It would be better not to sand enough off than sand too much. The main thing is you work out a procedure where it gets better with each coat then adding to the problem. 

I would probably start with 80 grit paper and especially try not to sand at all in the low spots. When it starts getting better change to 100 grit and as it gets better and better keep going to finer grits until you are sanding with 220. If you plan to rub it out and buff it you might put on a extra coat for this purpose.


----------

